# Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre



## potta0001986 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, bin neu hier im AB und habe mich aber schon durch viele Berichte gelesen!

Ich wollte eigentlich wissen ob jemand gute Angelstellen am Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre kennt da ich mir im letzten Jahr ein Ruderboot für diesen See gekauft habe und dieses liegt an der Misèrs-Brëck (Pont-misère). Mich würden vor allem Forellen interessieren da ihre Schonzeit als erste vorbei ist!

Hoffe ich finde einige Angler die sich gut in diesem Gewässer auskennen!

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Made90 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

Hallo,

also wenn du auf Forellen angeln willst würde ich in der Gegend von der Misersbreck und direkt neben der Brücke angeln dort hatte ich schon viele Forellen Bisse hauptsächlich Bachforellen.


----------



## Urmeli (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

Salut,

Idem würd auch die Stelle wie bubfesch angeben, brauchst also nicht weit zu rudern, schont die Mukkis und hast mehr reserven für die "grossen" Forellen. allerdings gezielt auf Forellen ...weiss nicht, Barsche, Hecht und Zander werden dir des öfteren dazwischen funkeln...

Bis der Deeg

Urmeli


----------



## Made90 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

Weiss einer von euch wo auf dem Stausee gute hecht und barsch plaetze sind angele vergebens auf bei arten waere fuer eure hilfe dankbar


----------



## stau (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

hi bubfesch,,

In Lultzhausen von der Brücke aus kann man prima angeln nur die Badegäste stören manchmal ein bisschen,,dort wurden schon viele schöne Hechte gefangen ,die meisten Angler nehmen dann Barsche als Köder.


----------



## **bass** (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

wollte mal fragen wie die fangerfolge im moment sind?
die tage die ich dort verbrachte waren doch recht ernüchternd, ausser april und mai da gab's viele forellen und ab und zu ein hecht der sich am blinker vergriffen hat...

wollte mal mit meinen kayak ein teil abschleppen...


----------



## Made90 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

danke für die Antwort werde mal mein Glück dort probieren konnte letzte woche bei der misersbreck einen 15cm Hecht fangen ^^


----------



## rigged_bid (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

Hallo zusammen,

werde bald da in der Gegend sein und finde es toll, dass hier jemand schon ein paar Infos gepostet hat#6...es scheint sich also in jedem Fall zu lohnen, die Rute mitzuschleppen. Den Schein kann man nach meiner Recherche hier bekommen: http://www.camping-im-aal.lu/peche.htm

Nur eine Frage: ist das Ufer überall einigermaßen  zugänglich oder kommt man an viele Stellen nicht ran? Meine damit nicht ein bisschen Gestrüpp, sondern die unpraktische Uferform "Steilhang" 

Falls man überall gut hinkommt, würde ich einen Tag investieren, ein paar Stellen und Köder testen und der Thread wäre einen Erfahrungsbericht reicher

Merci und viele Grüße


----------



## meet (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

Hallo,
ich war mal einen Tag da, um meine Freundin beim Tauchen zu begleiten. Ich habe gesehen, dass es da viele Steilhänge gibt. Aber auch einige Stellen wo man gut ans Wasser kommt. Die Angler, die ich da gesehen habe, waren mit dem Ruderboot unterwegs. Sie haben geschleppt.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## stau (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

Hallo#h,
Was Wäre denn eurer meinung nach der beste köder für Bachforelle(im Frühling) an der Misères Bréck?


----------



## ZachOry (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

Hallo, schön zu hören dass es in dem Forum welche gibt die auf dem Stausee unterwegs sind 

Konkrete Tipps zum Angeln auf Forelle kann ich dir nicht geben da ich noch nicht gezielt darauf geangelt habe.

Im grossen ganzen würde ich trotzdem fast behaupten dass es relativ schwierig ist regelmässig Forellen zu fangen. Die Meinung kommt daher dass ich bereits sehr viele Stunden mit dem Boot, oder vom Ufer unterwegs war (mit Gummis, Twister, Wobbler, …)  und nur an einem einzigen Tag Forellen gefangen habe, und dann noch nur aus dem einfachen Grund dass welche ausgesetzt wurden und ich durch Zufall, ohne es vorher gewusst zu haben, an der richtigen Stelle war...

  Mein Boot liegt auf der „Rommwiss“, und am Tag wo die Forellen gebissen haben (aber so richtig…, alle wurden released!), sind die alle wie verrückt auf den TinyFry geballert. Da waren Teilweise richtig gaile Drills mit am Start. 3-4 Tage später war es das dann wieder, und scheinbar waren alle Forellen wieder so schnell weg wie sie gekommen sind…

  Im allgemeinen kann ich dir sagen dass es richtig viele, richtig gute Stellen am Stausee gibt, wann welche zum Hotspot mutiert ist eine andere Frage... Ich habe schon mal 80 Barsche in SEHR kurzer Zeit überlistet, wo ich mit dem selben Köder Tage zuvor, und Tage danach NIX gefangen habe…

  In Lultzhausen ist es ähnlich, manchmal fängt man Fisch auf Fisch, an anderen Tagen sieht man hunderte Barsche, zieht den Köder durch den Schwarm und nix beisst.

  In der Nähe von Bavigne wo die Mauer steht angele ich in letzter Zeit auch sehr oft, aber auch nur aus dem Grund dass es dort echt wunderschön ist, und man meinen könnte es wäre ein Hotspot, jedoch habe ich dort noch nix an Land ziehen können, aber ich werde hartnäckig bleiben bis es dann mal knallt J.

  Ausserdem war ich in letzter Zeit auch ein paar mal beim Pont-Misère, gleich unter der Brücke und habe alles abgefischt, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Die Stelle sieht super aus, und man kann dort sicher Fisch holen, jedoch hat es bei mir noch nicht geklappt bisher, aber auch da werde ich wohl hartnäckig bleiben ^^

  Dass du ein Boot besitzt ist schon mal SEHR gut, da man meiner Meinung nach nur mit dem Boot richtige Fangerfolge erleben kann, da man so viel grössere Chancen auf Fisch hat… Echolot wäre von vorteil…

  [FONT=&quot]Vielleicht haben dir die paar Tipps geholfen [/FONT]J


----------



## ZachOry (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

Hi Leute,

hat eigentlich jemand der mir Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Gummis (und Farben) schildern kann? 

Mfg
ZachOry


----------



## **bass** (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

forellen im frühling kann ich dir  den guten alten 3er mepps spinner und nen abu silberlöffel vorschlagen..

mit den gummis kann ich dir nur sagen dass erstaunlicherweise fluo farben am besten gehen obwohl das wasser ja richtig klar ist...


----------



## ZachOry (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

Das Problem ist dass ich bisher mit den Gummis mit allem was gefangen hab, aber mit keinem Köder viel ^^ du verstehst... aber Fluo war einige male dabei ...


----------



## stau (26. November 2010)

*AW: Der Stausee von Esch-sur-Sûre*

Danke


----------

